# Tags are filled!!!



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I got my first ever pronghorns in the same day with bow and rifle, what a hunt. Here are a few pictures....


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the nice words

I got down in a wash out on a fence line and they came right by within 20 yrds...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congratulations :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Cripes you lost some weight...


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

taddy1340 said:


> Cripes you lost some weight...


45 pounds... :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats!


----------

